# Want to design the main Speedsolving.com logo/banner?



## pjk (Aug 25, 2010)

I am looking to get a new main logo/banner for speedsolving.com (the one that will be used at the top of every page of the site). 

The size needs to be roughly [450-650]px x [90-100]px, but not strictly that size. If it has a transparent background, that would be preferred, but not completely necessary. If you can integrate this "SS" cube into it, that would be a bonus.

I'd also like a holidays banner for it as well, similar to how it was changed here, but we can always have that built with the person who makes the main design. 

Depending on the number of quality entries, we can do a poll to choose the final design.

Thanks.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 25, 2010)

Hmm, I'll try something dishing out some stuff~

Edit: Where do I send it?
Also, what kind of theme/feel are you going for?


----------



## pjk (Aug 25, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Edit: Where do I send it?


Upload it here or email it to me pjkcards [at] g*mail [dot] com



> Also, what kind of theme/feel are you going for?


Nothing specific, use your creativity


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 25, 2010)

pjk said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Where do I send it?
> ...



Btw, the PM


----------



## pjk (Aug 25, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...


Will be on it in about 10 minutes.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 25, 2010)

I personally think that the uw rw f' R 4x4 is more symbolic for this forum...


----------



## pjk (Aug 28, 2010)

I would like to have these done by 1 week from now. Next Sunday, Sept. 4. Thanks


----------



## Dane man (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## guzman (Sep 1, 2010)

just a simple idea ...
dont know if it is viable, anyway here it is:


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 1, 2010)

guzman said:


> just a simple idea ...
> dont know if it is viable, anyway here it is:



That looks very cool but the edges of everything look rough. I'm no graphic design pro so I could be wrong but isn't there a way to soften it?


----------



## Cow8Duck (Sep 1, 2010)

thats really good but on the cube yellow and green look a little different to me unless its my monitor


----------



## guzman (Sep 1, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> That looks very cool but the edges of everything look rough. I'm no graphic design pro so I could be wrong but isn't there a way to soften it?



thanks, I'm not a graphic design pro either, but I think they can be softened ...
I'm gonna try. 

The design was made with Sketchup, so it is really a 3D drawing, if anyone is interested I can share the sketchup file so that anybody can modify it and try his own variation ...


----------



## guzman (Sep 1, 2010)

Cow8Duck said:


> thats really good but on the cube yellow and green look a little different to me unless its my monitor



Yes, you're right, the problem is I'm a bit color blind so it's difficult for me to make good choices with colors but I can easily change them.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 1, 2010)

guzman said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > That looks very cool but the edges of everything look rough. I'm no graphic design pro so I could be wrong but isn't there a way to soften it?
> ...



It would look really nice if it can be softened. Also could you change it to "Speedsolving *the* Rubik's Cube and Other Puzzles"?


----------



## guzman (Sep 1, 2010)

Update:

1: changed green and orange
2: added "*the*"
3: softened edges, at least I hope so; is it better ?


----------



## Samania (Sep 1, 2010)

Sweet I can try making one :]

So it just needs to say Speedsolving.com and Speedsolving the Rubik's cube and other puzzles? I don't want to mess up on the text or anything :|


----------



## guzman (Sep 1, 2010)

If anyone is interested 
here's the sketchup file of my idea ...
(feel free to modify it)

If you don't know sketchup
you may download it here, it's really simple to use
and it's really fun to draw 3D stuff.

The result may improve a lot after rendering
but I never used a render ... (might give it a try now).

guzman.


Edit:


Samania said:


> So it just needs to say Speedsolving.com and Speedsolving the Rubik's cube and other puzzles? I don't want to mess up on the text or anything :|



I think you can also change what it says ... not sure


----------



## Raifyehd (Sep 1, 2010)

guzman said:


> Update:
> 
> 1: changed green and orange
> 2: added "*the*"
> 3: softened edges, at least I hope so; is it better ?



That design looks perfect since you softened it


----------



## CitricAcid (Sep 1, 2010)

Raifyehd said:


> guzman said:
> 
> 
> > Update:
> ...



Yup Yup. Awesome design.


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 1, 2010)

guzman said:


> Update:
> 
> 1: changed green and orange
> 2: added "*the*"
> 3: softened edges, at least I hope so; is it better ?



Stunning


----------



## Samania (Sep 1, 2010)

PLATYPUS POOP. 2 hours into making one and gimp crashes. Time to start over. >:|

Edit: sorry, I'm over exaggerating this a bit. I was only 1 hour and a half into making one ;D


----------



## SixSidedCube (Sep 1, 2010)

guzman said:


> Update:
> 
> 1: changed green and orange
> 2: added "*the*"
> 3: softened edges, at least I hope so; is it better ?



This looks very nice! I vote this one!


----------



## Samania (Sep 2, 2010)

YAY I finally finished :] 






I made this entirely out of fun. I usually don't make logos, but any suggestions to improve it up a bit? 

I liek colours, so I put in a bunch of colours 
I remembered to save too!


----------



## guzman (Sep 2, 2010)

I like the colored smoke.

Suggestions:
- the style of the writing "Speedsolving the" is too straight compared to the rest of the writing.
- the & symbol is too big and too visibile
- "Other Puzzle" should be curvy too I think
- I don't like that speedsolving.com goes over the cube
- normally in a banner the logo (the cube in this case) stays on the left
'cause that's the first thing you see and you look for, then comes the motto.

guzman.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Sep 2, 2010)

guzman said:


> Update:
> 
> 1: changed green and orange
> 2: added "*the*"
> 3: softened edges, at least I hope so; is it better ?



3d looks totally messed up there. Sorry :\


----------



## guzman (Sep 2, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> 3d looks totally messed up there. Sorry :\



What do you mean?
It's not me that made the 3D perspective, 
it's computer generated,
you can check the 3D model here


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Sep 2, 2010)

guzman said:


> CharlesOBlack said:
> 
> 
> > 3d looks totally messed up there. Sorry :\
> ...



yah, the perspective is wrong. Maybe the program you used has some options you might need to change to fix that.


----------



## guzman (Sep 2, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> yah, the perspective is wrong. Maybe the program you used has some options you might need to change to fix that.



The perspective is not wrong (I doubt that Sketchup can make mistakes calculating perspectives). The fact is that the cube is not flat on the ground and this may 'cause a difficulty for us to understand the image. In that case ... my bad.


----------



## guzman (Sep 2, 2010)

Update 2:
I've been experimenting ...

1: I made the stickers bigger so that the cube is more visibile and less cluttered and I made the background transparent.

2: I made two variations:
banner 1: More colorful 

banner 2: fits better with the current colors of the forum

3: You can see them in the forum page:
Banner 1 in forum page
Banner 2 in forum page

4: I had some fun making this video:






hope you enjoyed it.

guzman.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice video .

I think I like the one that 'fits better with the forum colors' more than the other one. The other one also doesn't have the standard color scheme .

Also I think it may be a bit big on the mock-up forum. But that can be changed later.

Edit: If you change the height to 550 on the mock-up page I think that's good. It's closer to the height that the logo is on the forum now.

Also on the left the background grid cuts off. Can you make it so it looks like the right side somehow?


----------



## guzman (Sep 2, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Nice video .
> 
> I think I like the one that 'fits better with the forum colors' more than the other one. The other one also doesn't have the standard color scheme .
> 
> Also I think it may be a bit big on the mock-up forum. But that can be changed later.



Thanks, couldn't resist ... sketchup makes it so easy to produce videos.

And yes, I've also corrected the color scheme.

guz.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 2, 2010)

Actually meh, I don't know if I'd like that not cut off. Dunno. If you could do it so I could see that'd be nice.

If you didn't see my last edit:




PatrickJameson said:


> Edit: If you change the height to 550 on the mock-up page I think that's good. It's closer to the height that the logo is on the forum now.
> 
> Also on the left the background grid cuts off. Can you make it so it looks like the right side somehow?


----------



## guzman (Sep 2, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Actually meh, I don't know if I'd like that not cut off. Dunno. If you could do it so I could see that'd be nice.



Yes, no problem ... It doesnt take much ...


----------



## guzman (Sep 2, 2010)

Grid cut on left.
I've chosen what seemed to me the best place to cut it.

I've changed the height of the banner in the mock up page to 100px. That's close to the one in use now.

The image I produced is actually big. I should produce one with the correct dimensions 'cause browsers are not good at scaling images ... and the grid may not be shown very well, but I think it gives the idea.

The grid, I think, is actually a delicate point of this banner because those thin lines are very sensible to any variation ...

New Mock Up

guzman.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 2, 2010)

guzman said:


> Grid cut on left.
> I've chosen what seemed to me the best place to cut it.
> 
> I've changed the height of the banner in the mock up page to 100px. That's close to the one in use now.
> ...



looks really really nice. I hope pjk goes with this one.


----------



## pjk (Sep 2, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Nice video .
> 
> I think I like the one that 'fits better with the forum colors' more than the other one. The other one also doesn't have the standard color scheme .
> 
> ...


The banner is for the new design, so the colors don't necessarily need to match up with this current design. We can always slightly alter the colors once we have a good design.

By the way, you don't have to have "Speedsolving the Rubik's cube and other puzzles". The slogan is "All Puzzles. All the time", but be creative. If you can include speedsolving.com on it, that would be a bonus.

So far, so good.


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 2, 2010)

@guzman, I like this one too:
http://www.guzman.it/temi/cube/speedsolving-banner/speedsolving08b-1276.gif

Making the "speedsolving.com" stand out is a good idea. Nice work :tu

EDIT: Just one small point. The 'SS' on the cube isn't as obvious with the side turned the way it is. Would it be possible to tweak the angles a bit to make the green 'S' stand out a bit better?


----------



## choza244 (Sep 2, 2010)

preview


Spoiler


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 2, 2010)

THIS IS A WORK IN PROGRESS. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## guzman (Sep 2, 2010)

@Cride5:
thank you. Yes, you're right about the 'SS' on the cube not being obvious with the side turned the way it is. I also thought about that.
The problem is that even with a little rotation the green S doesn't stand out much (if you are interested I have the images) and moreover, I think, if the face has a little rotation (or none) it is less attractive. So I couldn't find a better solution than just letting the red S stand out.


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 2, 2010)

Do it have to be "Speedsolving the Rubik's Cube and *O*ther *P*uzzles? I don't like when non-names (and other stuffs that should be capitalized) have capital letters. Also, it's not correct, I think?


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 2, 2010)

choza244 said:


> preview
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I like this. And if a banner with a black background is chosen we might as well make the whole site's background black  I think it'll be cool


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 2, 2010)

Me too! I'm liking the 'SS' cube, the wording, and especially fond of the way the other puzzles have been included on the right-hand side. Nice touch!


----------



## MEn (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a quick WIP. Haven't seemed to pick up anymore inspiration when I was finished.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 2, 2010)

I personally like guzman's because it doesn't look extremely out of place.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Sep 2, 2010)

andrews all the way man


----------



## Bryan (Sep 13, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> THIS IS A WORK IN PROGRESS. Let me know how you like it.



Seems like this would make the whole theme be black, and I wouldn't like that. Having a lighter theme is much easier to read I think.


----------



## guzman (Sep 15, 2010)

*third variation*

The animation "Solved" inspired me
to create a new variation of the banner.
It follows the ideas of the previous variations but it is quite different.

Consider this a proof of concept, there's place for improvement.

Hope you like it.
guzman.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 20, 2010)

So, while I don't think the new design is bad, I think the lack of antialiasing on the grid is terrible (and the full orthographic perspective of the cube is a bit odd).

I offer this version of it:








EDIT: Or could we at least use something more like this?


----------



## guzman (Nov 20, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> So, while I don't think the new design is bad, I think the lack of antialiasing on the grid is terrible (and the full orthographic perspective of the cube is a bit odd).



I completely agree with you,
I'm not an expert and I never used a render so I wasn't able to obtain good results with a render in a short time.
Your variation is much better.

[If it is somehow useful here's the model I used]


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Nov 20, 2010)

No, no I don't.


----------



## pjk (Nov 22, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> So, while I don't think the new design is bad, I think the lack of antialiasing on the grid is terrible (and the full orthographic perspective of the cube is a bit odd).
> 
> I offer this version of it:
> 
> ...


I also agree, it looks much better with antialiasing. Lucas, can you please email me the file with the slogan on it? pjkcards [*-at-*] gmail . Many thanks.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 26, 2010)

pjk said:


> I also agree, it looks much better with antialiasing. Lucas, can you please email me the file with the slogan on it? pjkcards [*-at-*] gmail . Many thanks.


Did you get my email? In case not:

Same size as current one: http://archive.garron.us/img/2010/speedsolving_logo_lg_96_.png

10x:
http://archive.garron.us/img/2010/speedsolving_logo_lg_960.png


----------



## dbax0999 (Nov 26, 2010)

The quality on the 10x pic. Amazing.


----------



## Jukuren (Nov 26, 2010)

Not much different. Done in 3DS Max....


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 26, 2010)

Jukuren said:


> Not much different. Done in 3DS Max....



Suggestions:
- Brightness
- Contrast
- Better background-agnostic anti-aliasing around edges of the items.
- Hi-res version
- Don't cover any of the first S with the cube.


----------



## guzman (Nov 26, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> 10x:
> http://archive.garron.us/img/2010/speedsolving_logo_lg_960.png



Amazing. Really nice job Lucas.



Jukuren said:


> Not much different. Done in 3DS Max....



I like the idea of the flying cubies ...


----------



## joey (Nov 26, 2010)

The only problem I have with Lucas' is that the cube seems.. just on top of the banner. It seems too "bright"? maybe, not sure. But it looks kinda of out of place.


----------



## pjk (Nov 28, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Did you get my email? In case not:
> 
> Same size as current one: http://archive.garron.us/img/2010/speedsolving_logo_lg_96_.png
> 
> ...


I did get your email, but haven't had the chance to mess with it. Can you add the slogan to the banner? Thanks.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 28, 2010)

pjk said:


> I did get your email, but haven't had the chance to mess with it. Can you add the slogan to the banner? Thanks.


It's in there, just blends into a white background. ;-)


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG......OMG......I'll be back, i'm working on it right now!


----------



## Zyrb (Dec 2, 2010)

the logo got tiled


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2010)

Heh. Sorry. I'll show myself out.


----------



## Toad (Dec 4, 2010)

shelley said:


> Heh. Sorry. I'll show myself out.


 
Hahahahaha. It was so obvious what it was gonna be when I saw "latest post - shelley"


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 4, 2010)

shelley said:


> Heh. Sorry. I'll show myself out.


 
Is the cube necessary?





Anybody in favor of "Alot of Holidays" banner this year?


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Alot of Holidays


----------



## shelley (Dec 4, 2010)

Politically correct version:


----------



## Toad (Dec 4, 2010)

Omg I just spat all over my computer screen with laughter... Whoops...


----------



## guzman (Dec 4, 2010)

Alot of SpeedSolving





















3D Model


----------



## MEn (Dec 13, 2010)

this meme would've been funnier if you guys discovered it 8 months ago.

now you guys are late.

but you know, nice work otherwise guzman.


----------



## shelley (Dec 14, 2010)

We didn't just discover the alot. The alot was started as a meme here on Speedsolving because somebody posted a misspelling in bold, italicized, underlined, size 7 font and everyone else took it and ran. If we started posting alots just because Allie Brosh wrote a blog post eight months ago, it wouldn't be nearly as funny. It certainly wouldn't have made sense as a logo banner. So no, we are not late and alots are still awesome.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 25, 2012)

theZcuber asked me about the source files, so I've uploaded them all to speedsolving.com-logo on GitHub.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Lucas! Just wanted to play around with it a little bit


----------



## nickcolley (Jul 2, 2012)

I think it looks a lot better like this:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2112289/speedsolving_logo_lg_960.png
The lighting on the current one is so dingy on the right.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 3, 2012)

nickcolley said:


> I think it looks a lot better like this:
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2112289/speedsolving_logo_lg_960.png
> The lighting on the current one is so dingy on the right.



And in that it's too bright on the left. Use a gradient (white to transparent, set transparency to 25 or so)

Also, I think it would be really cool if someone could implement those "flying cubies" shown earlier in the thread


----------



## nickcolley (Jul 7, 2012)

It's the contrast that is too high in my version. Your suggestion would fix nothing.


----------

